# Adding footings to existing foundation



## Will1339 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi have an older house that had an extension done. The extension has a foundation with no footing. I would like to build a second floor on the extension and have learned that a footing would be advisable. I have removed the basement floor (wanted to lower it) - so have access from both interior and exterior to the foundation. Is this something that I can do myself? Any tips or cautions?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome fellow BC er,
 We would need some pictures of whats there now. Is it post and beam or slab or ???, I don't understand if you removed the floor whats there now. Just a little more info would do the trick.
 Weather or not you can do this yourself really depends on yourself, what experience do you have and so on. I would definitely get a couple quotes on this and Talk to regional board to get a idea on what they want.


----------



## guyod (Jan 23, 2008)

Daryl is right about making sure its up to code. I normally Just do things the best of my ablity and not worry about codes and inspections.  But if you are adding another story you are going to need permits and they will look at the foundation. Believe me you do not want to do this again. I have already heard horror stories about inspectors coming out and say because the original addition was build without permits it has to be riped down even if it was build 30 years ago by another owner. 

     If i was adding a footer it would make sure you are 3 feet below the ground or what ever frost level is in canada. Work in 4 to 6 foot sections use your judgement on how strong your exist foundation is Dig out under the foundation and adding cement. dont forget rebar. make sure you have rebar connecting each section together. Meaning when you make a section have half the rebar sticking out of the form so your next section will have that rebar in it.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

I forgot to ask what the dimensions are and how is it attached to the house. You may find it easier to support the addition and remove what you have and start over but like I said lets see some pics, lots of them.


----------

